# Race Face Narrow-Wide Single Ring...



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone know when it will be released? I'm holding out to try one..

Race Face 2013


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

Me too

http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...ce-wide-narrow-rings-availability-855100.html


----------



## parkp81 (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice, I think i'm going to wait to try one of the 30T. I was going to go with another one, but this seems like its going to be cheaper than the other ones out right now.


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

they are already out. 
i just ordered one 32T from Art's Cyclery for $38
Eager to try it and see if the chain will drop or not


----------



## egr551 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got one 32T from Wiggle last week. no chain drop after 4 rides. I love it.


----------



## sneakyt (Jun 24, 2010)

For those that have it on their bikes, what are your setup? How often did the chain dropped before the new ring? I think this info will help for those that are considering one. Thanks guys.


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

Bikeman has 32t narrow/wide in stock. I just got mine yesterday, a blue one. I've been running 1x9 for years and have always used a jump stop and bash ring to keep the chain on. Now I'm trying the narrow wide ring with a 9 speed X9 derailleur and will try 9 and 10 speed chains w/o the chain keeper stuff. Last night's ride was trouble free and I seemed to have less chain slap. I'll report back in a few weeks.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

steelbike, what type of derailleur are you using? I'd love to ditch my jumpstop, but am hoping these will work well with a normal, clutchless derailleur.


----------



## dukemasterpro (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,

Will these rings eg a 32 or 30T work on the Turbine Double SL ie Bash /36/26 as a 1x10? Are Shims needed?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## dukemasterpro (Jan 10, 2012)

dukemasterpro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will these rings eg a 32 or 30T work on the Turbine Double SL ie Bash /36/26 as a 1x10? Are Shims needed?
> 
> ...


Speedy response direct from race face was a YES!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

anybody have the 30t in stock?


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

So far the narrow wide chainring has served me well. I have over 30 miles of chattery tech riding and no dropped chains.


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

newfangled said:


> steelbike, what type of derailleur are you using? I'd love to ditch my jumpstop, but am hoping these will work well with a normal, clutchless derailleur.


An old 9 speed X9 which is w/o clutch of course.

The optimum choice would be a Type 2 derailleur but so far in a week's worth of rides and intentionally trying to drop the chain, it hasn't happened yet. That means it will likely happen when I least expect it to


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Rode outside Seattle this weekend, one rider had the RF narrow-wide. A 32 with XT clutch and 11-36. Silent and trouble free as expected.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been running mine for two weeks and haven't had an issue yet. Most of my riding is aggressive all mtn will loads of rough trails. 

I got mine from Arts Cyclery delivered in a day.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Arts is great and often times the 15% coupon applies to most anything. But if they're out of stock on some colors and sizes I know Jenson has a few: Race Face Single Narrow Wide Chainring > Components > Drivetrain > Chainrings | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

$40 to $45 before shipping (usually buy something else needed to qualify for free ship) seems to be a great price. Others charge about $65.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

got 32t one from Arts friday. 30 mile ride saturday, no dropped chain. paired with xt clutch. works great. good price too.


----------



## Brig (Aug 18, 2012)

I just ordered mine from UniversalCycles $35, plus the $2.99 shipping. They don't have the 30t in stock though. Oh, and it's green!


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Ended up riding my tracer in Mammoth (bike park) with this ring and didn't drop a chain all day.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone tried without clutch derailleur? I wonder how it compare to wolftooth. Also durability, i know raceface is pretty good.


----------



## vtskibum (Jun 7, 2006)

Can't speak to durability, but after 2 rides ~30 miles so far so good on mostly smooth ST and some rooty/rocket bits. Running it with old school 9 speed X9. Did just buy an XT clutch derailleur though, so will upgrade soon. Thought I would loose the chain at one point, but it held on even though my non clutch rear dérailleur and chain were rattling pretty good through some downhill roots.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Any word on the 30T availability yet?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I've now done two 3 hour rides with mine, with no dropped chains.

I've got a 9spd, slx, clutchless, longcage derailleur.

There's no big hits, but plenty of chattery roots. Normally without a jumpstop I'd be dropping the chain every 50' or so. I'm pretty pleased that it seems to be working, because I've got a whole bunch of 9spd stuff that I was hoping to wear out before I bother upgrading.


----------



## rednecksuperfly (Aug 3, 2013)

Ive been a longtime lurker...Ive been reading about this Narrow Wide ring, so I had to give it a try. I received it today from Jenson...Only took 5 days!!!

This thing is amazing! Im running it on a non clutch XT with no problems so far. I hit the trails very hard today for about 12 miles. All kinds of terrain.

Thanks to all for posting about great things now and in the past. I have learned so much from this site.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Is that a 32?


----------



## rednecksuperfly (Aug 3, 2013)

dvn said:


> Is that a 32?


Yep! It's a 32. Very easy install.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmmm. That looks tight. Hard to imagine how they're gonna make that 30T work.


----------



## quote (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a black 34t on my Jet 9 RDO with a Shimano Zee rear. Probably about 50 miles on it and no drops. I love it, it looks so clean compared to the e13 guide I had before, and silent.


----------



## rednecksuperfly (Aug 3, 2013)

Update!!

I just finished a 15 mile ride with no drops. I was thinking about ordering a clutch RD, but not now. I'll wait untill the one I have wears out.

I also weighed my bike before and after...I dropped 15oz with this simple upgrade. I'm super pumped about this thing.


----------



## egr551 (Feb 6, 2011)

rednecksuperfly said:


> Update!!
> 
> I just finished a 15 mile ride with no drops. I was thinking about ordering a clutch RD, but not now. I'll wait untill the one I have wears out.
> 
> I also weighed my bike before and after...I dropped 15oz with this simple upgrade. I'm super pumped about this thing.


I like this chain-ring, I have it about over 100 miles without chain drops. I so happy with it and cheap too.


----------



## vtskibum (Jun 7, 2006)

I've put 50+ miles on my setup (non clutch derailleur), was great for the first 30 of regular riding, but did drop it 2 or 3 times during a rocky trail in the middle of an XC race. I'd even ridden that trail with this setup before w/o issues. 

Going to put on a clutch derailleur and believe it will solve the drop problems I had entirely.


----------



## rednecksuperfly (Aug 3, 2013)

vtskibum said:


> I've put 50+ miles on my setup (non clutch derailleur), was great for the first 30 of regular riding, but did drop it 2 or 3 times during a rocky trail in the middle of an XC race. I'd even ridden that trail with this setup before w/o issues.
> 
> Going to put on a clutch derailleur and believe it will solve the drop problems I had entirely.


Do ya think it could be from chain stretch? I'm having no issues yet, but I'm on a spankin new chain. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## vtskibum (Jun 7, 2006)

Definitely possible. My chain may also may have been too long. Got a great deal on an XT clutch so going to remove any doubt.


----------



## rednecksuperfly (Aug 3, 2013)

A clutch is the way to go...I'll be upgrading soon myself. I just can't justify it now, cause if it ain't broke don't fix it!!


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

The green looks pretty nice on a 2x SLX crank.


----------



## rednecksuperfly (Aug 3, 2013)

friz said:


> The green looks pretty nice on a 2x SLX crank.


That does look nice.

Are your chainring bolts aluminum?


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't think so. They are the ones that came stock with the crank.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Went for a DH weekend at Mt. Snow VT and Highland park in NH and never once dropped my chain! RF NW 36t and an SLX shadow plus worked flawlessly in everything from gnarly rock gardens to jumps bigger than I have ever gone off of before! I even did an XC race on the bike the Wednesday night before! Love it!


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

One gnarly ride on my 34t RF NW and no drops (no guide or bash or anything). RACEFACE DID IT!


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Just installed my 30T and went 1x10 on my FS 29er. Dropped close to a pound off the bike! Can't wait to try it. 









Running a 32T on my SS too just for added security.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

The 34T on my Dragon 29er. Still working perfectly.


----------



## zachrharon (Aug 1, 2012)

Does the chain touch the spider? Mine does, and I'm using a 32T - just like yours in green too with a Shimano XT M785 cranks. While the chain does not drop, it seems to be grinding away at the spider tabs.

Cheers
Z



friz said:


> The green looks pretty nice on a 2x SLX crank.


----------



## 11trk4300 (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone know if they are coming out with more colors?


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

zachrharon said:


> Does the chain touch the spider? Mine does, and I'm using a 32T - just like yours in green too with a Shimano XT M785 cranks. While the chain does not drop, it seems to be grinding away at the spider tabs.
> 
> Cheers
> Z


Does not touch on my 30 or 32T.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

The 30's are built thicker than the rest to move the chain away from most spiders. Mine arrives on Wednesday with a new X9 Clutch, can't wait!


----------



## dirty_vegas (May 31, 2013)

dvn said:


> Just installed my 30T and went 1x10 on my FS 29er. Dropped close to a pound off the bike! Can't wait to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bolts did you use on your FSA comet. I purchased what I thought would be short enough bolts for a single ring, but the chain-ring only fit in the position where the biggest 42T ring was when running a triple crank. It's mounted in front of the 4 arms instead of behind like I've seen in other setups. I guess i'll get some washers or find bolts that fit. Also gonna drop a couple links from the chain. It looks a little saggy.

I'm also using a 32 tooth.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Got my 30t Narrow Wide installed today, along with a new Type 2 X9 RD:









I have to say, I'm impressed and very pleased! All this time I was worried my bum knee would give me issues trying to climb with just a single ring, but the 30T really wasn't so bad at all. Definitely low enough with my 11-36T cassette to make steeper climbs like we have out here in the PNW just as doable as on my 2x10.

If anything, I wonder if maybe a 32T might not have been better, but I'll give it a few rides before I take that leap.

The X9 Type 2 RD is great, I had been wanting one of these even before I decided to go 1x10. So easy to install and dial in with only one deraileur to worry about, and almost no chain slap at all. Still not ready to take off my chainstay guard, but things are MUCH quieter. I hit some of close by drops and urban terrain to check everything out, and never had a single issue with the chain dropping where it had in the past. Everything worked perfectly, very happy about that (this bike has been plagued with little issues that were a pain to solve).

The weirdest thing for me in making the switch has been not having the ability to just dump from the larger chainring to the granny with one button press when things go uphill suddenly. On a lot of the rolly stuff, the FD was the only changing I needed to do. But with the SRAM 1:1 actuation on the RD, it's not hard to dump 3-4 gears with one thumb press, so it's not a huge issue. Just a different way to get used to.

Can't wait to put this through it's paces on the rough downhill trails tomorrow. Almost feels like a new bike with no FD, left shifter, chain guide or bash guard.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

It did. I ground a small bevel on the spider to make room for the chain.


----------



## JohnPar5 (Jul 10, 2013)

*My 1x9 WnW*

Just got my 34T WnW installed today.
Looks cool and I will be trail testing it tomorrow.


----------



## Flowy (Dec 16, 2011)

Just installed and finished my first ride with the 30t version today. This thing looks great and performed flawlessly. This is just one 10 mile ride on a trail with some rocks and roots but nothing crazy so not a definitive test but so far so good. The one thing I really want to call out though is how incredibly quiet this new drivetrain is compared to my old 3x9 set up. It's so nice to hear the tires on the dirt instead of the "CLANG" of the chain on the front derailleur.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Put mine through the torture test yesterday, tons of climbing and a crazy rocky and rooted descent at high speeds. Climbing was way easier than I expected, not much different at all than using my granny. Whew! The downhill was just as positive an experience, not one dropped chain no matter how rough things got. And as mentioned it's crazy how quiet my bike is now, it's like a totally different style of riding it's so drastically different.

What an amazing upgrade for so cheap! Who needs a $1200 package to do the same thing? 

This has been one of the best ugrades I'v done on any bike....


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I did finally manage to drop mine - really muddy ride, and the derailleur was getting pretty gummy. Without really thinking about it I did a half back-pedal, the derailleur couldn't pick up the slack, and the chain popped right off. It's got quite a few rides on it now, and that's the first and only drop.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Are you running a clutch deraileur too?


----------



## Strafer.2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Those of you running 30t, did you mess around with BB spacers to get the chain line in the middle?
Since the added thickness of 30t moves the chain inboard, using the smallest cog is rougher and chain catches on some links when back pedaling.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I didn't need to use any spacers, on my raceface turbine cranks, full access to the whole cassette with no issues.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Tarekith said:


> Are you running a clutch deraileur too?


Mine's just old school slx. But the ring has worked fine, except for back-pedaling while completely packed with mud.


----------



## Flowy (Dec 16, 2011)

Strafer.2 said:


> Those of you running 30t, did you mess around with BB spacers to get the chain line in the middle?
> Since the added thickness of 30t moves the chain inboard, using the smallest cog is rougher and chain catches on some links when back pedaling.


I haven't experienced this. The additional offset of the 30t puts the ring right about where the middle was on my 3x.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Ditto, when I compared my 30T is almost in the middle of where the old 24 and 36 chainrings were thanks to the offset. Maybe a tiny bit closer to the 36 side of things, but only by a hair.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Put me down as another happy RF NW 30T user! I have 3 rides on some fairly rocky trails and no chain drops, absolutely loving 1x10, don't think I will go back.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Bikes look SO much better without front derailleurs! :thumbsup:


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Various colors and sizes on sale at artscyclery.com with 20% off code facebook20 or the usual save15.


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone try this with an 8 speed yet? Thinking about trying the 30t on my 2012 status. Also for those of you using the spacer where did you find them? The only place I see them is on Race Faces website and they want 10.99 for shipping.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

There's some places on Ebay selling them, I got mine from Mountain Plus Outdoor Gear here in Seattle.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

I got my 2 sets on Ebay from this seller. No problems. Race Face Crank ARM Outer TAB Spacers SET OF 4 | eBay


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got the 30t set up on my 8 speed status. Not using any spacers. Tolerance looks close on the chain but seems fine pedaling around my yard. Going to take it out for a thrashing tomorrow morning.


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

Any of you guys having a problem with chain line in the biggest cog on cassette when running 2x10 xt crankset converted? I am running the 34T and it shifts fine just the chain line looks way off. I know the 30T is offset so maybe that helps but i need a 34T for my home trails.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm running a 34T on my XT and have no issues whatsoever. Been on it for almost 4 months now and really like it.

The only thing I've noticed with my set up is how I can "hear" when my chain is dirty/grimy. I'm kind of a neat freak when it comes to my drive train anyway, but with the close tolerances with the inner part of the chain and the narrow/wide feature... If the inside of your chain is wet/dirty/sandy, it is noticeable. I end up cleaning my chain that much more often and tend to use a pipe cleaner to clean it all out.


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

Were you cranks XT M785 2x10 before conversion? As said I have no problems shifting into the largest two cogs on the cassette but the chain line looks horrendous. Almost thinking of buying a 3x10 XT crank and selling the 2x10 or buying a few chainring spacers and see how that works out. Obviously I would prefer not to change the crankset out.


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

Well it looks like Race Face did it and narrow-wide performs great, got a question though... do I need any special bolts or shims for a Shimano XT triple M780 crankset?


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Been thinking about doing this for a while so decided to go for it in the off season. Just ordered a descendant crank set, zee derailleur, and the 32T Narrow wide. This is going on my DH rig so I will give feedback on the results. For the record my friend had the narrow wide with the saint derailleur on his trek session all of last summer including 2 DH races and never lost a chain.


----------



## wimpy10 (Oct 31, 2013)

friz said:


> The green looks pretty nice on a 2x SLX crank.


Thanks for this reference! Just converted mine to 32t!


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

Chainline looks terrible when shifted up to 36 in the rear on mine. Using 30T on SLX double crank. In the stand you can hear it is louder only in that gear combo. A little worried about busting a chain due to chainline being out of whack. 

Anyone tried adding some kind of spacers to offset the front ring a bit more towards the center for a friendlier granny gear?

Using this on an Anthem 29.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

I have used spacers and longer bolts but was able to move a spacer from one side of my bottom bracket to the other to improve the chain line enough to eliminate the chain ring spacers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll pop the crank off again but was the pretty sure there were no spacers on there.


----------



## jborges (Feb 8, 2013)

Does this work with pressfit bb?


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't have any spacers crank side. Test ride didn't notice the grind or noise in granny cog. May still look at adding 1-2mm in spacers.


----------



## Brycelewis (Feb 2, 2014)

I just finished my first week on the setup with about 4 rides, 15-30 miles each. I set it up with spacers in my 2x crank because that way it measures out to a 49 mm chainline, which is the same chainline as xx1. I am running with a medium cage XO derailleur, non-clutch and have yet to drop a chain. I raced it today through rock gardens at full speed with out any issues. I do have friends that do not run spacers, that are dropping chains regularly during races, even with Shandow Plus rear derailleurs. The chainline is a very important factor to the performance of your 1x, so I recommend using a nice set of digital calipers to measure your chainline. Overall I am very very pleased with the product, especially since I saved the $1200 I would have spend on XX1. I run a 34t chainring with an 11-36 cassette and it is great for all but the steepest climbs. Great product and I would buy again.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone know how long of bolts I need? I'm running a Kona Honzo with the stock 1x FSA comet cranks. Tried putting on the race face 30t NW and the stock bolts barely get to the threads, looks like I need something longer.


----------



## Brycelewis (Feb 2, 2014)

I used the longest I could find. I bought 3x bolts and used the long female bolts with the longest male bolts. The more threads engaged the better


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

After a lot of searching, I finally found a shop that sells the long enough chain ring bolts. 4 bolts for the low low price of $10. What a markup!

Anyways, just took her for the inaugural spin. Even though the bike had a stock 32t ring with a chain guide, I can't believe how much better it is with the narro wide. Silent, and I lost a lb. off the bike with dropping the guide and rollers. I'm also real glad I went with the 30t. My chain line is better, I don't have to stay on my 36t big cog 90% of the time anymore.
What a great upgrade for $50 (with the bolts).


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Mounted a WorksComponents 32T N/W ring to a 2x10 SLX crank.
I'm sure the chain will touch the tabs so I will install spacers as soon as I get some longer bolts (maybe the bolts from my X01 crank...)

Haven't been able to install it because the Zealous Division frame I ordered isn't even shipped yet...


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Yup it will. I just ground the tips at a 45 to give enough clearance for the chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

doezel said:


> Mounted a WorksComponents 32T N/W ring to a 2x10 SLX crank.
> I'm sure the chain will touch the tabs so I will install spacers as soon as I get some longer bolts (maybe the bolts from my X01 crank...)
> 
> Haven't been able to install it because the Zealous Division frame I ordered isn't even shipped yet...


Would you mind sharing your lighting and back ground setup. That is a really good product shot of a tricky subject.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## googas7070 (Jan 2, 2014)

Just installed my new 34T and a new chain. Took it down the street and back in the garage. 36 degrees is too cold for this Texan. I can tell it is going to be different on the trails for sure. I hope the 11-34 cassette will do. If I have to go to a 11-36 I will need to replace the chain...again.


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

friz said:


> Would you mind sharing your lighting and back ground setup. That is a really good product shot of a tricky subject.


Really? Background is my kitchen floor. Lighting is just the light that was there. Made it with my iPhone 5S. So probably a lucky shot.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

30t hardware compatibility chart from Raceface: http://www.raceface.com/comp/pdf/30T_NW_RING_HARDWARE_COMPATIBILITY_CHART.pdf


----------



## bradbury (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm installing a 32t narrow wide chainring on a race face evolve crankset. With a 68mm bb can you get away with skipping spacers? if it's better for chainline can you use two spacers non drive side and one spacer drive side?


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

I am running the 32 on my Descendants with no spacers and have no clearance issues. I would imagine it would work well with their own crank set. It is easy enough to just bolt it to the crank and wrap a chain around it to see if any issues will be present. That is what I did.


----------



## Ed (Jan 12, 2005)

Just installed a RaceFace NW 32t on my Anthem X29. I'm running SRAM X9 9spd with 11-34 and a mid cage rear der (no clutch). Works great so far (3 rides)


----------



## bradbury (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you ideally want the front chainline dead center with the rear cluster as with other setups or is it different with this 1x9 because of the narrow wide?



mixmastamikal said:


> I am running the 32 on my Descendants with no spacers and have no clearance issues. I would imagine it would work well with their own crank set. It is easy enough to just bolt it to the crank and wrap a chain around it to see if any issues will be present. That is what I did.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just bought one a 30t can't wait to install it and take it for a spin as soon as all the snow disappears.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

bradbury said:


> Do you ideally want the front chainline dead center with the rear cluster as with other setups or is it different with this 1x9 because of the narrow wide?


Yeah want to have the same line as you would normally to the center of cluster. The only reason you should be off the normal line is if you have to shim for clearance reasons like running the 30T or maybe even the 32 for some cranks. On 3 different DH crank sets(Saint, Zee, XO carbons) that we have run them on no clearance issues and ZERO! chain drops with the 32T race face and clutched rear derailleur. Just need to get the right size bolts


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I finally had my first chain drop since last June. Got to the bottom of a jump run, and had to pop it back on. No complaints at all.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

For those unaware, RaceFace has some Narrow-Wide rings available in 110bcd and 130bcd. They are not on the website as of right now, but QBP has them in stock and your LBS should be able to get them. Those running 1x10 on their cross bikes will benefit from this!


----------



## googas7070 (Jan 2, 2014)

googas7070 said:


> Just installed my new 34T and a new chain. Took it down the street and back in the garage. 36 degrees is too cold for this Texan. I can tell it is going to be different on the trails for sure. I hope the 11-34 cassette will do. If I have to go to a 11-36 I will need to replace the chain...again.


The 34T with a 11-34 rear is perfect for the trails here.


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Some useful info from WTC on SLX/XT crank compatibility: http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0230/9291/files/XT_m785_and_SLX_m665_Double_Compatibility_v4.pdf

I will file a chamfer on the edges and see from there...


----------



## prooperator (Jan 31, 2007)

I run the RF n/w 32t with 11x36t all xt and love it. Rode 20 miles with 2500' climbing this past Sunday without a chain drop and did not even notice not having the 22t for steeper climbs. So quiet and no dropping of the chain even on the roughest sections at Cold Water. If you are on the fence, don't hesitate to make the switch. Was running 2x9 and for $400 made the switch to 1x10. Looooove it!!!


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally got my bike all back together and now I am toying with the idea of running like a 1/4 bash guard similar to that saint prototype from about a year ago. I had an unused sunline guard so decided to hack it up and slap it on.

















It is a lot bigger than I need it to be radius wise so I am going to take it back off and shave it down a little more.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

My red 30T should be here next week, so excited!


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

*32t RaceFace n/w*





















Went from 2x10 to this. I love how clean it looks with no front der, shifter, and cable. X9 type 2, 11-36 SLX cassette, working great so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrismt (Feb 2, 2014)

Replaced my red bbg bashwich set up with this 32t nw race face ring. Running an X9 short cage 9speed non clutch 11-34 casette. Loving it so far. Much less chain slap going from my long cage derailleur to short cage, slightly shorter chain. No drops yet but its only been a few days. I can always put the bashwich back on if needed they are pretty light anyways.. Definitely like the clean single look. Looks like I put my chain ring on backwards, oops! Still works the same just don't get to see graphics.

New drivetrain









The bike









Old set up, might put the outer bash back on matches the bike a little better..


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

Got mine today.








Gonna match my new 40t Hope Hubs. :thumbsup:


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

After riding with mine for a while I am confident in saying I will never be revisiting the unnecessary drag of a chain guide. I would be very surprised if there is a single person running chain guides 3 years from now.


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

Almost done!!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

bongski said:


> Almost done!!
> View attachment 876073


Nice, purple bling is finally back!

I've finally decided to get one of these rings in 30t (not copycat that color would clash with my current setup...) do you have any leads on best deals and where to get these??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrismt (Feb 2, 2014)

JMac47 said:


> Nice, purple bling is finally back!
> 
> I've finally decided to get one of these rings in 30t (not copycat that color would clash with my current setup...) do you have any leads on best deals and where to get these??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I got mine for 35$ free shipping on ebay. This seemed like a pretty good deal. They had all sizes and colors brand new. Single track something was the ebay store I got mine at.


----------



## mtnbikeracing (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm running the 30t and so far so good. I have yet to drop a chain and run with no guides but with a saint rd that has a clutch.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Here's a 30T


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

Also running a 30t in red. Nice and quiet. Love the simplicity of 1 shifter.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Been on a few rides now with a 30t mounted to an older Shimano M760 XT crank on my SIR9. Installed easy with some old crank bolts and some blue loctite. Using an old (2008) XTR rear derailleur (non clutch) and has yet to drop. 

My mechanic did demonstrate how this was designed to be used with a clutch derailleur and that it was only likely to fall off from underneath (not from bouncing off the top). Something like a back-pedal and a gunked chain or derailleur inhibiting the movement of the chain in reverse. So far, not a problem. I think I will pick up another for my single-speed.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

Had my first chain drop. It was only because I had a hard pedal strike in some really choppy stuff. I'm trying to convert everyone I ride with to go this route.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

A friend and I did the reaper madness downhill race last weekend with no chain guide just a narrow wide and people were looking at us like we were crazy. :lol: It is a really rough course if a chain is going to drop anywhere it is there. I brought a chain guide as back up just in case but never needed it :thumbsup: After the race people were really interested in it. It was really funny hearing people that would see my friends bike and not realize I was running the same thing whispering to each other "hey check it out that guy isn't even running a chain guide (snickers)". If they only knew . . . . .


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Running a 32T narrow/wide now and also replaced my chain and cassette. No more rattling sound from the chain guide, love the new setup. Was kind of wet yesterday, so at the end of the ride it started to make a little more noise with all the sand and dust. Just did 44km and no problems with the chain falling off, but time will tell.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Skoezie said:


> Running a 32T narrow/wide now and also replaced my chain and cassette. No more rattling sound from the chain guide, love the new setup. Was kind of wet yesterday, so at the end of the ride it started to make a little more noise with all the sand and dust. Just did 44km and no problems with the chain falling off, but time will tell.


New 30t ring and chain here. Chain noise at first and took a couple rides to quiet it down. Now only noise is in the granny cog of my used cassette (shop says combination of xtr ti cogs and it's seen most of it's use life....) been told that will go away with a new one.


----------



## Iboated (May 12, 2010)

I have a 2X crank and ordered the nw (32T) and a bash ring.. Is there anyway I can get these 2 to work together? I was thinking if I ordered the shim tabs and longer bolts I can use that as a spacer for the nw and bash ring so the chain can pass thru..

Anyone else have a solution for this or I just might order the Hope integrated bash ring..


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Not sure what solution you're after. If you're trying to adjust the chain line, the RF "shim tabs" wont help with anything but cap off the slot on the outside of the spider arm where a chain or bash ring would go so you can use the same chain ring bolts. 

I don't think the integrated bash ring will help with that (chain line) either.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting one of these. I'm using 1x9. theres no clutch derailleurs for 9 speed. how does the narrow wide ring handle being in the big cassette rings. like the 28 and 32t.

i'll be replacing my cassette and chain as well since everything is worn out.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Gabe3 said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these. I'm using 1x9. theres no clutch derailleurs for 9 speed. how does the narrow wide ring handle being in the big cassette rings. like the 28 and 32t.
> 
> i'll be replacing my cassette and chain as well since everything is worn out.


I've seen others without a clutch der working fine. I tried mine with clutch off for abit of the ride and worked too so hard to tell. It's on a full suspension. Hard tail will probably have no prob. If anything get a bash ring to add a little safety factor:

RaceFace Narrow/Wide 1x10 Conversion No Clutch or Guide!


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm runnin a 36t with a bash and XT Shadow plus derailer! Works Awesome! No chain slap! No dropped chains! Just smooth shifts and a clean look!


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

Got a couple of questions I haven't cleared yet, do I need new bolts or shims when running this crank (Shimano triple) with a 30 or 32 ring?


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

No new bolts/tabs with a 30t, since the bolts screw directly into the chainring. For the 32t, you'll have to either buy shorter bolts or use the tab spacers. I've got one of each on my bikes. My solution was to avoid the tabs and just use a light RF bash guard instead (which makes up for the bigger spacing) like the poster above you.


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

kevocastro said:


> Got a couple of questions I haven't cleared yet, do I need new bolts or shims when running this crank (Shimano triple) with a 30 or 32 ring?


Just buy the shorter bolts for $5 and you'll be all set.


----------



## kevocastro (Sep 23, 2011)

Thnx both of you, I'm still figuring out if 30 or 32

Bottomline
30 won't require me anything else
32 shims or bolts (which ones)

Shims: Race Face Chainring Shims > Components > Drivetrain > Chainring Bolts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Shouldn't need different bolts if you end up with bashring on the 32t. But you may need to get "longer" bolts to use on the 30t depending on what back nut were used on your present setup. Typically they're short bolts (~5's) with a longer back nut for the sandwich of both rings and you need more length on them to thread into the integral lugs of the 30t. I think RF reccimends ~8-10?. I don't believe "single ring" length bolts work.
Alsothose "shim tabs" cap off the spider arm cleanly but don't know they work on the curved profile slot on the xt/xtr arms.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

JMac47 said:


> Shouldn't need different bolts if you end up with bashring on the 32t. But you may need to get "longer" bolts to use on the 30t depending on what back nut were used on your present setup. Typically they're short bolts (~5's) with a longer back nut for the sandwich of both rings and you need more length on them to thread into the integral lugs of the 30t. I think RF reccimends ~8-10?. I don't believe "single ring" length bolts work.
> Alsothose "shim tabs" cap off the spider arm cleanly but don't know they work on the curved profile slot on the xt/xtr arms.


single ring bolts like these:
Amazon.com : Origin8 Single Bicycle Chainring Bolts - Black Steel Set of 5 : Bike Chainrings And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors

would work for the 32t race face on a triple ring shimano slx 9 speed crankset right?

kevocastro, heres the 30t compatibility chart:
http://www.raceface.com/comp/pdf/30T_NW_RING_HARDWARE_COMPATIBILITY_CHART.pdf


----------



## Iboated (May 12, 2010)

Scrappy jr. said:


> View attachment 884102
> 
> I'm runnin a 36t with a bash and XT Shadow plus derailer! Works Awesome! No chain slap! No dropped chains! Just smooth shifts and a clean look!


I assume your crank set was a 3X and not a 2X..?? I bought the bash ring along with the 32T and couldn't figure how to do it on a 2X.. I think if I bought the shims and longer bolts I could use the shim between the bashring and the narrow wide..


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Gabe3 said:


> single ring bolts like these would work for the 32t race face on a triple ring shimano slx 9 speed crankset right?


Yes. Should if "not" using a bashring.



Gabe3 said:


> kevocastro, heres the 30t compatibility chart:
> http://www.raceface.com/comp/pdf/30T_NW_RING_HARDWARE_COMPATIBILITY_CHART.pdf


Yes. 8mm bolts (only) for reg tab spider arms on 30t, 10's for using shims/or bash ring or, just ring on thick tab spider, and 12's for thick tabs using shims/or bash ring.

Wait I hope that's right?....


----------



## NoahPhillips (Jan 19, 2014)

i ride with a 3x, which i recently changed to 1x with a raceface N/W chainring, im still yet to drop a chain! i used singlespeed bolts from my track bike, and you can also use the shims with regular bolts, or replace the shims with a bash guard (no need imo) as i prefer the clean chainring look!
thats my opinion on it


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

crap, just got a new Race Face narrow wide 30t ring to go along with my Race Face Turbine 2x10 crank and I ordered the wrong one. Opened up the package and went to put it on and realized I had the wrong size. I guess I ordered the 104 bcd when I should've bought one for 80/120 bcd. Uggh. So if my crankset is 80/120 I need to order the 120? I didn't even think about it when I ordered and just assumed it would fit. Duh. Thanks for any advice.

edit: looks like I'm hosed. I received the crankset as a gift and I had assumed it was 104bcd, but it looks like Race Face makes them in 80/120 and it appears that is what I have. Didn't realize that. No 30t narrow wide rings for 80/120bcd ? Bummer, I thought I had everything sorted for my new drivetrain.


----------



## jspyderr (Apr 8, 2014)

chk out wolf tooth, they make a 120, might want to go ahead and get their 42t cog as well, because it looks like they only offer it in a 120mm 36t, ouch, sorry


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Wolftooth components makes a 120bcd nw ring

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

any special recommendations to how long chain length should be with one of these?


----------



## NoahPhillips (Jan 19, 2014)

Theres no recommendations really, just make sure when you're in the big sprocket the chain isn't super tight, and when youre in the little sprocket it doesn't slap around everywhere and pull fully back, also a good thing is to get a chainstay guard, it helps with the slap


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Same way you would size a chain with a normal chainring.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just installed the 30t on my N9. Went for a nice ride up and down some of my favorite trails. Like others have said, its a very quiet setup with zero chain slap bombing down the hills. 

Installed on my Saint crank...good times.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

did my second ride today with the 32t. no drop yet. hard tail with 9 speed medium cage no clutch.

do you think someone will make a steel narrow wide?


----------



## ripley (Jan 28, 2005)

Gabe3 said:


> do you think someone will make a steel narrow wide?


this is what I'd like to see as well..


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Been trying to find a detail regarding the 30t. Looks like chain would hit on most cranksets, does it space itself slightly away from the crank spider?

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

tigris99 said:


> Been trying to find a detail regarding the 30t. Looks like chain would hit on most cranksets, does it space itself slightly away from the crank spider?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


yep


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Gabe3 said:


> did my second ride today with the 32t. no drop yet. hard tail with 9 speed medium cage no clutch.
> 
> do you think someone will make a steel narrow wide?


Why? It would be heavier, definitely cost more, and the aluminum rings last a long time and are super stiff.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Gabe3 said:


> do you think someone will make a steel narrow wide?


Do I think someone will? Doubtful. Do I wish someone would? Yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing a steel narrow wide ring. I don't think I'd personally use one, but it definitely would have it's [small] place in the market for those guys who prefer steel chainrings.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> yep


sweet ordering one finally. 32t I never use the last 3-4 gear of my cassette 90% of the time. Give this a shot. Thnx

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaMaDo (May 21, 2013)

I have both the 30T and 32T and only the 30T has those spacers.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well right now im running 2x10 32t being large ring. Problem is im too comfortable bailing to granny ring for climbing. plus yet to find an fd that shifts smoothly from granny back to 32t cause they all have to sit too high off the rings. But for 1x I wanted to go 30t, just had to make sure I didn't need to buy spacers. Simplicity, bling (ordered blue one be here Saturday I hope), and make me stronger cause I can't take the easy way out anymore 

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got mine in today. Damn these things weigh nothing!!! Dont realize how much even a 22t steel ring weighs till u compare it against something better. Though at my size the weight savings ain't going to matter much, the other benefits will be well worth it.

Edit: Installed





Thnx for the pm regarding the 3mm chainline change. Actually for some reason my chainline was off (not sure why, 3x crankset converted, rear set properly) so this made it better.

Like the clean look, dont notice when picking up the bike but weight of parts removed in my hands added up quite a bit, especially ditching steel rings. Also got lucky, I accidently ordered ring bolts that were too long last summer, they were for double with bash, not single with bash. But were perfect for this so I could keep my bbg bash.

If weather holds out Ill give a test ride tomorrow. Trails closed for a while though (stupid spring rain all the time crap) so got time to get new cassette.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wondering if its just me but pedaling feels different with a NW ring than 2x steel rings. Feels better, more "connected" to the rear wheel. If that makes sense. Weather has been crap since I got mine last weekend, so today just to get a feel I rode in my yard. I have one side that's a very short but very steep climb up to street level. Rode went down turned around then back up and bike just felt lighter and more responsive (pulled a wheely as I came over the top not intentionally) to force I put to the pedals. And im still on my 11-34 cassette (new slx one will be here in a couple days, 11-36). 

Makes me wonder is the for and stiffness of the NW rings actually adds a bit of efficiency to the driveline. Not saying one company's ring over another, just the over all design on narrow wide 1x chainring.

Anyone else notice this? Like converting to nw ring just feels better, feels "right" ?

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Upgrades always feel better


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol but even going from bb7 to Shimano hydros didn't feel this good. Can't wait to fell the difference when I get new forks, tower instead of xc 32tks


Edit: going from my bontrager gel to new wtb pure v did feel this good too ;p


Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

tigris99 said:


> Wondering if its just me but pedaling feels different with a NW ring than 2x steel rings. Feels better, more "connected" to the rear wheel. If that makes sense.


It does make sense  You're feeling a stiff chainring that has a great tooth profile meant to retain your chain and mesh well. Those steel rings weren't as stiff and were designed to unload the chain while shifting. It's definitely noticeable. :thumbsup:


----------



## POLV575 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nail,
I would be interested in taking that 30T off your hands...
what color is it?


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anybody know if I use a 2013 SLX 2X crank convert to Race Face Narrow Wide will I need spacers? 104 BCD 4bolt.

I have a 2013 Giant Anthem X1 29er:

Anthem X 29er 1 (2013) | Giant Bicycles | United States

I am looking at a 34 Tooth. Possibly a 32 T but I will try a 34 T first.


----------



## Pilsner1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Compatibility chart

http://www.raceface.com/comp/pdf/30T_NW_RING_HARDWARE_COMPATIBILITY_CHART.pdf


----------



## lampeterbiker (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm running a 30T with a KMC chain on a non-clutch X9 derailleur. Pedalling forward is great; I haven't dropped a chain yet. But, when I pedal backwards the chain sticks in the ring and contacts the frame. I built up a brand new Niner Air 9 and have scratched all the paint off that area. Very frustrated. Has anyone else experienced this? Am I running the wrong chain? Is their a chain compatibility chart?

Thanx


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

Pilsner1 said:


> Compatibility chart
> 
> http://www.raceface.com/comp/pdf/30T_NW_RING_HARDWARE_COMPATIBILITY_CHART.pdf


Raceface said I shouldn't need anything except there is the concern of the bolt length.

I remember seeing the compatibility chart pdf. Thanks.

Does anybody know whether a 2013 SLX 2X crank has regular or fat tabs and how long the chainring bolts are?

If anybody has installed a 34T on a crank like mine, let me know. I guess I'll rely on a few PM's.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone have success running the Narrow Wide 30T on a Shimano Zee crankset? Trying to find out before I get one.


----------



## nugzboltz (Apr 8, 2007)

Got one of these last week to go 1x9 and so far so good. Everyone on this forum seems to have one of these, so that make me wonder if no one else makes a chainring like this one? With how popular the Raceface is, why wouldn't more companies make them?


----------



## lampeterbiker (Jan 25, 2006)

Turns out my derailleur was trashed. It wasn't anything to do with the chain or the chainring.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

morkys said:


> Does anybody know if I use a 2013 SLX 2X crank convert to Race Face Narrow Wide will I need spacers? 104 BCD 4bolt.
> 
> I have a 2013 Giant Anthem X1 29er:
> 
> ...


I'm getting ready to convert my SLX 2x into a 1x with a NW 32T. I'm going to use 2.2mm spacers in my setup for 2 reasons:
1) So my chain will clear the crank arms.
2) To provide proper chainline.
My guess is w/o spacers your crank arms will get chewed up and your chain will run noisy when on the largest cog.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got first ride on my 30t today. Was nice to not only use more of my cassette, but only once missed my granny ring and that was my fault scrubbing to much speed coming into a switchback that leads into a climb.

But these rings do show one thing very well, how much crank and bike manufactures actually do the math for chainlines.... They seem to forget the whole length thing based on what rear cog your on. Chainline is good but not quite perfect now, if I do 40t conversion and it gives me fits about dropping off, ill grab some spacers.

Overall this chainring is the bomb especially at <$45.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

cjsb said:


> Anyone have success running the Narrow Wide 30T on a Shimano Zee crankset? Trying to find out before I get one.


A mate of mine runs that on a 1x10 drivetrain with no problems. He uses a Wolf Tooth ring.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I'm about to mount my red 30T NW onto a Saint crankset!
Wish me luck!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ing at those cranksets, especially the see, they are the same design as my m590 minus the mounts for granny ring. They have special add ons to toughen them up (steel thread inserts etc) but they are the same design. The rings will work just as good. I'm probably getting a Zee at some point just to not have the granny ring mounting posts (tempting just to cut them off lol but won't)

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Did my first race (and ride) of the season yesterday. I'm using a 32T Narrow Wide with an "old" '06 XT rear mech without clutch. It was my first ride out with the new chain ring so I was pretty exticed to see how it performed. The 25k route was very technical and super muddy. Had to stop two times and literally pull mud and leaves out of my drivetrain. 

It was only when I was talking to some other guys after the race that I realized that I didn't think about my new chain ring one time out on the trail. No lost chains or chainsuck. I found it even to be somewhat "self cleaning". I'm a big fan of this thing! 

I ride a 2006 Santa Cruz Superlight.


----------



## Mauri (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience using 30 tooth ring with chain guides. I was thinking of using BB mounted MRP AMG for my project bike and I was wondering if that will work since the offset of the 30 tooth ring and its effect to chainline. Other thing that is wondering me is the wear of the cassette as a result of changed chainline. Any info on that one?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Why use chain guides? Just curious as these rings are designed to eliminate that need, especially mixed with a clutch rd.

Won't damage cassette, in many cases it actually improves chainline.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauri (Mar 17, 2010)

I was thinking of using a guide just to be on the safe side. The setup is going to my rigid bike, and I will be riding on rough terrain with it. What I do need for sure is a taco / bash for the setup, so from there I was thinking why not just use a top guide + taco setup.

But I might as well just add bashring and try it without a guide. I doubt my going is that rough to warrant use of a guide, plus I will be using a clutch derailleur.

About the cassette wear, I'm glad to hear that. I will be using Shimano XT crank for it, placing the ring in the middle ring position.

Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Revving high (Apr 16, 2014)

Ordered 30t. Are most of you good with 36t as biggest rear ring or are you upgrading to one up components 42t granny ring?

if I do that I have to upgrade my cassette to xt as the xt and xtr are only compatible cassettes with this upgraded for one up rings.


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

Im running a 32t with a 34 on the rear. 
I thought about using a 40 from one up, but after a few rides i noticed i dont really use the lower gears anymore. 
I am on a hardtail though, so it might vary for you.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I've had the 30t on for three weeks, 11/36 in back, and have been riding all the usual trails. It's funny, I've actually made technical climbs I often didn't with lower gearing (was 2x10, 26/38 rings). I love the quiet simplicity. I felt that slight sore muscle feeling in my legs after the first couple rides, so I know I was working a bit harder, but going a bit faster. I was originally planning to put on a OneUp 40t on with a 16 cog replacing the 15 and 17, but I've decided to stay with what I have, and consider the new Shimano native 11-40 later this year if I find out over time I can't live without a granny. I'll admit now there's some ego involved in avoiding the bailout. Meantime, I'll continue building strength.. It's even motivated me to do some legwork in the gym!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I run a simple bbg bash on the outside as I did with 2x setup, no clutch rd on a hard tail.

0 even possible sounds like I might drop a chain. And I ride on plenty of rough stuff. Small jumps/drops, plenty of roots and fair amount of just rough dirt on the trails. Never an issue.

Right now im undecided on 40t cog for the rear, not seeing an actual need for it yet. 

Noticed a couple of u mention the idea but didn't read the threads about them, there is a long list of options besides buying new xt or xtr etc cassette. I have slx and can put one on no problem.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

Stupid question, but if I was able to use my 38 tooth front chainring with my full 11-36 out back, why wouldn't a RaceFace 34T NW work from 11-40 if it's in the same location? Are the Race Face NW chainrings not oriented the same as the stock 38 shimano chainring? I have to look into spacers if that's the case.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a NIB RF N/W, 32T, red that I can't return. Would be happy to give someone a deal on it. It's still in the RaceFace 'Ziploc bag' packaging. PM me if interested.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Narrow wide chainrings are wider and don't allow the chain to shift from one side to the other. Look at how much u can move a chain on a stock geared chainring then on a NW ring. Because of that it makes it more difficult for the chain to flex onto large cogs in the back. So spacers (or built in spacers on some) fix this problem.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> Narrow wide chainrings are wider and don't allow the chain to shift from one side to the other. Look at how much u can move a chain on a stock geared chainring then on a NW ring. Because of that it makes it more difficult for the chain to flex onto large cogs in the back. So spacers (or built in spacers on some) fix this problem.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I get it 

Ok, so I have to have a close look at my setup and figure out how far off from centre my chainline is. Thanks.


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Got my narrow/wide ring finally mounted to my frame:


----------



## dills84 (Apr 14, 2014)

Loving my new raceface narrow/wide 32T, haven't dropped a chain yet... but I am running a C.guide for good measure (and chain slap reduction).


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

doezel said:


> Got my narrow/wide ring finally mounted to my frame:


that's one wild looking seat tube, what bike is that?

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

It's a Zealous Division.


----------



## Revving high (Apr 16, 2014)

doezel said:


> It's a Zealous Division.


I'm running the same rear xt shadow mech. No issues jumping to the one up granny ring? Is the b tension maxed out with stock screw or a longer one needed?


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

I used a slightly longer sram b-tension screw and then it worked fine. Didn't try it in terrain yet. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't ride crazy rough terrain, but on my first 1X test ride with my 11-40 OneUP modded cassette, I tried to ride a little rougher and faster over the bumps on the downhills today and the chain hardly did any dancing, let alone even hint at coming off. The picture shows my 1X using a 11-40 OneUP with the 40T in use, but I rode the downhills in a middle cog. Stayed on nice and solid. I'm sold.


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Morkys, your chain seems a bit short now. Your mech is stretched to its max!!!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

doezel said:


> Morkys, your chain seems a bit short now. Your mech is stretched to its max!!!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Tension on the drlr didn't feel bad, but I agree. I think I will add a link [ well, 2 links..you know what I mean  ]

It's weird because the length for the chain is exactly how it was stock. Are 2X drivetrains not supposed to be used with the big and big? I was and had no problems. The number of teeth I have now is the same. My drivetrains big and big is now 34+40=74 where it was originally 38+36=74.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Just thought I would share in case anyone is interested but I am currently going the opposite direction of many and loving it. A friend and I decided to ditch gears off of our DH bikes to make a copy cat of the XO1 7spd DH setup. I have noticed that many times on my dh bike I just go 2 gears at a time and that 9 or 10 is really more than is needed. So now I am running a 32 Tooth N/W upfront ( with no chain guide for 4 months including a DH race and 0 dropped chains). Zee derailleur and 10 spd cassette slimmed down to 11-12-13-15-18-21-26 gearing. Shifts smooth as butter and my only regret is not doing it sooner. 
The other thing I like about it is that if I feel l don't need the 26 for a particular race or trail I can just go to a 23 or 21 and put a lower cog back in.


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

doezel said:


> Morkys, your chain seems a bit short now. Your mech is stretched to its max!!!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


I added a link. Does everybody refer to one link as one piece of the narrow chain and two wide plates? That's what I did. It's impossible to add anything less


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Just mated my 30T to a new Saint 820 and FYI, the bolt covers won't fit without long bolts being threaded from the inside out.
Works perfect without the covers from any side any screw.


----------



## Ziggyg (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi there 
if you are single speeding the Shimano xt M785 double the standard chain line is 48.8mm (that's the middle of the small and large chain rings ) centre to centre of the two rings teeth is around 8mm so the the chain line for the large ring is 53mm (stressing the chain in the big rear chain ring ) so if you want a 51 chain line you will need to put a 2mm shim between spider and ring


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Yes and extra shims may be needed depending on which BB used as well.


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Shimano x1 crank incl n/w rings are not that expensive anymore!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

doezel said:


> Shimano x1 crank incl n/w rings are not that expensive anymore!


Well, that /SRAM/ crank is still 11spd specific. The Race Face ring will work on 9/10/11 speed chains. IMHO it's the better deal.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone getting grinding noises? My 30T only lasted 300 miles before horrible sounds showed up with diligent cleaning/lubing every ride.

Switched to an Absolute Black narrow/wide...


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Alias530 said:


> Anyone getting grinding noises? My 30T only lasted 300 miles before horrible sounds showed up with diligent cleaning/lubing every ride.
> 
> Switched to an Absolute Black narrow/wide...


No grinding noises here, 6 months of riding on it.


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Vegard said:


> Well, that /SRAM/ crank is still 11spd specific. The Race Face ring will work on 9/10/11 speed chains. IMHO it's the better deal.


This sram crank is now running a 10-speed chain. Can you tell me what's so special about the race face ring that that one works with 9/10/11 speed chains and why the sram rings wouldn't do that?


----------



## doezel (May 22, 2013)

Had to reverse the b-tension screw. But now I use a Rad Cage and all is fine. Shifting is a lot better now!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

RAD cage seems the way to go.


----------



## jetlau3 (Jul 19, 2015)

Are there compatibility issues with the 30t used with an SLX crankset (currently 24/38) setup? I'm planning on either adding an aftermarket Hope 40t cog (to replace the 17 tooth cog on my 11-36 cassette) or getting a Praxis Works 11-40 10 speed cassette.

Running this on an Anthem X 29er. Any advice before I pull the trigger would be great. Do I need longer chainring bolts?


----------

